# New criteria for GRI?



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I know that it's probably somewhere but I can't find it so hoping that you can help. 

I'm aware that there's new criteria for ivf at the GRI. Can someone post it fir me? Or direct me to somewhere where it's detailed? 

Thanks,

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah,I found it. The new criteria states:

"NHS funding may be given to those patients who have previously paid for IVF treatment, if in the treating clinician's view, the individual clinical circumstances warrant further treatment"

What does that mean? I reached the top of the list in Feb 2013 after a 2.5 yr wait. My other health issues mean that it was recommended that we ttc ASAP and so took the private route whilst waiting. I've had 5 FETs and 1 fresh transfer. We've had one early m/c and another at 8 weeks. This was not a criteria when we postponed treatment. Would I qualify? Xx


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm sure the new scotland wide criteria allows 2 rounds of treatment. A fresh transfer and then 5 FETs count as one round of treatment so you should get another round on thenhs ie afresh transfer then the transfer of any frozen.


----------

